
How do we measure pain, anyway? - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/measuring-pain-animal-testing-ouch/
======
noir_lord
Simple answer is badly.

Common question from doctors is a 1 to 10 scale, I asked them about it and
they said it's purely a relative scale, if you say 8 and they give you
something and you say 6 they know it helped.

I used to think I had a high tolerance for pain (I've broken bones and gone to
work before realising in that case my elbow) till I had gallstones which
entirely redefined a 10 for me.

The other issue is the type of pain, I have chronic neuropathic pain from a
syrinx - imagine that pins and needles sensation where you don't want to put
your foot down or even move it - it's like that all the time which becomes
deeply unpleasant but on a 1-10 scale I'd put that at 3-4.

Doctor said he was surprised it took as long as it did for me to get
diagnosed, listen to your body folks, if something feels 'wrong' get it
checked out, you know you you better than anyone.

